
Gratitude Button - optimalio
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gratitude-button-anup-surendran
======
optimalio
If you folks are interested you can contact the author to build Healthcare
related IOT along with QuestionPro. I believe the company sponsors these
projects.

